# new bianchi tires replacements



## Bianchimadness (Mar 11, 2010)

Just got a flat blown out of the sidewall of my 1980's Bianchi, that has Tecnova 700 X 20c tires. I want to replace both of the tires, and I'm going to need a tube as well. Any recommendations?


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

what type of tires are you looking for...?

www.yellowjersey.org sometimes has "vintage" stuff it thats what you are looking for.


----------



## Bianchimadness (Mar 11, 2010)

*reply*

I just need some tires that hold up well in all conditions, and that perform well, I'm just a regular cyclist, I'm not into racing or anything like that. I would prefer a tire that is on the cheaper end, but also will last a long time. If I could find some Celeste green tires, I would prefer them, that way they look good on my bike.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Call Northeast Cycles in St. Petersburg, FL (727) 898-2453 for celeste Rubinos...last time I was in there, they had dozens (hundreds?) of them hanging from the ceiling.


----------

